# Roasting on a budget



## cocobean (Jan 4, 2016)

As a newbie to this forum, I seem to be getting a caffeine hit by just reading the posts, I have a simple question.

I would like to try my hand at roasting but don't want to splash out to start with as I only use 250g every 10 days.

I have a 1200W Andrew James popcorn maker doing nothing, will this roast beans without any mods:confused:


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

http://homeroasters.org/


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

It will but results will not be great, the link above is good as those Americans love popcorn hoppers and create some weird and wonderful mods.

The easiest way, but again results can be mixed is a big heavy frying pan on the gas hob.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't know, most budget roasts seem to end up baked or slightly burnt or under developed. Sure you might be able to perfect it? How often I don't know. It is hard enough following a roast profile.

God luck, success is only a fail away.


----------



## cocobean (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks guys, it might be easier to buy beans from my local roaster in Norwich.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

If your handy, try turbo-oven/pasta-pots/car window motor, as well as mixing agitator, all for very low cost, many times better than popper,

350g med/dark roast in 14min,if thinking about it look over at coffeesnobs.


----------



## rhodeski (Jan 4, 2016)

Also quite interested in this... lots of threads seem to suggest the popcorn make method - I mentioned it to the wife in passing, then Santa brought me a popcorn maker! 2 days later, she's made a few batches of popcorn, and now my home-roaster has been re-purposed as a popcorn maker


----------



## Novisteel (Dec 20, 2015)

rhodeski said:


> Also quite interested in this... lots of threads seem to suggest the popcorn make method - I mentioned it to the wife in passing, then Santa brought me a popcorn maker! 2 days later, she's made a few batches of popcorn, and now my home-roaster has been re-purposed as a popcorn maker


Always a risk!


----------

